# 31 single with 250k, Spain?



## bonviet (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello, Got some questions and hoping someone could answer a bit,

I'm an american, 31 single with 250k,
Have lived in SEASIA for 7 yrs,
want to move to europe enjoy spain,
Can speak asian language so not to worried about picking up spanish,
What is the best way to get a visa?
I considered taking a spanish course and hoped that 20 hrs a week would get me a student visa for a few years,

What is the other ways to obtain one, Besides marriage of course,

Thanks
Bon


----------



## bonviet (Dec 14, 2008)

Also Sorry forgot to mention,

I am a market gardener so will be growing most of my own food and living a little out in the sticks or in a smaller town,peace and quiet are important to me

What are the chances of longtern lease etc of a small property?

Thanks
bon


----------



## bonviet (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello?

Any ideas anyone?

What is the feasibility of this?

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well you can buy a property with your money, yes you could do long term rent, rental prices are going down here. I know nothing about visas, my understanding is that you need to have an employer sponsor you, but maybe that sort of money could be used as a guarrentee??? maybe you should go to a spanish embassy or consulate and ask??

Jo


----------



## bonviet (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you!

I guess to distill this down is.., would purchasing a small property in spain allow you Some leeway on visa options?

I am considering getting a lawyer etc.

I had previously lived in australia around 2000 there was some leeway involved with peopling investing in the country,

This is pretty much a start from scratch move, Do not have a Job
Would go to school for a few years to learn spanish etc.

really looking for a small little place to live and have a campo lifestyle
What parts of spain do people suggest for that?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

bonviet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I guess to distill this down is.., would purchasing a small property in spain allow you Some leeway on visa options?
> 
> ...


I'm biased....but I'd suggest anywhere around the Altiplano in NE Granada!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

bonviet said:


> I am considering getting a lawyer etc.
> 
> 
> really looking for a small little place to live and have a campo lifestyle
> What parts of spain do people suggest for that?


If you are buying a property in a foreign country then clearly you need professional advice, so yes - get a lawyer on the case. As for where to buy, that depends on what kind of climate et cetera you want to live in.

The North is very different to the South, the centre has extreme weather conditions where it is very hot and dry in the summer and bitterly cold in the winter.

If the weather makes no odds, then you need to ask the question,
what is important to you ?

Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

bonviet said:


> I guess to distill this down is.., would purchasing a small property in spain allow you Some leeway on visa options?


afaik - NO. Everything is VERY biased against NON-EU immigration too. As Europe grows to include more smaller states - it'll get tougher. 

You need professional advice imo. Tried the local consulate?

250K (I'm assuming USD) wont get you much property wise either. Bear in mind that the Euro is VERY strong right now. 175,000Euros wont get you much. Also I'd investigate Cost of Living as for some stuff Spain can be costly. Other stuff is cheap - but it depends on your wants/needs.


----------



## syed.m3hdi (Nov 20, 2008)

250k.......wana marry me and il move to spain with you. Lol.
just joking.

Are you looking to get a job in spain or you just want to kick back and enjoy the good life?


----------



## ibz1492 (Mar 10, 2009)

*American Living in Spain*

I have been living in Spain, sometimes "full time" sometimes not, for 38 years. I have yet to be asked for a Visa. 
I had Spanish in school but would strongly advise an intensive course of daily classes. I would also do it with 3 or 4 others to get into the fun of it and not make it a chore. I did 2 - 3 month sessions of 3 hours, 5 days a week and am far from perfect but speak it all the time and did from the beginning. If you speak 10 words to start, use em.... Far better than hoping the world will speak English for you.
I think that buying a flat, house, etc is important to your being accepted with no questions. And a bank account as well. Spain wants to make sure that you are bringing money in to take care of all your needs and not be stuck with a resident without funds. 
It's a super place to live, and all parts of Spain are as different from one another as all parts of Spain are different from one another. And don't say - 'well, in America, we do it this way or that way'...... Those folks need to go back to America... And get in with the locals or non-American expats, so you adapt and integrate readily. 
If I had to suggest a place to live, it would be Ibiza, but then I am very prejudiced after almost a lifetime of part time residence here. 



I'm an american, 31 single with 250k,
Have lived in SEASIA for 7 yrs,
want to move to europe enjoy spain,
Can speak asian language so not to worried about picking up spanish,
What is the best way to get a visa?
I considered taking a spanish course and hoped that 20 hrs a week would get me a student visa for a few years,

What is the other ways to obtain one, Besides marriage of course,

Thanks
Bon[/QUOTE]


----------

